
Deep Lessons from Google and EBay on Building Ecosystems of Microservices - hepha1979
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/12/1/deep-lessons-from-google-and-ebay-on-building-ecosystems-of.html
======
nostrademons
There are a few inaccuracies here about the Google SOA, eg. there _are_
language restrictions at Google and they meant to say GFS instead of Colossus
in several places (Colossus has a different architecture that isn't exactly
what I'd call "cleanly layered".)

Their overall point about the system having evolved organically rather than
being designed by a single architect stands, though.

